# Figurines



## danbob6 (Jun 11, 2019)

I came upon these interesting (odd, bizarre, frightening?) figurines one day in the front of someone's home while on the way to the park.  Most were attached to pieces of driftwood. I honestly don't know what to make of them.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2019)

Unusual, for sure.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 11, 2019)

hmmm. Is there any chance you were 'shrooming that day?


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 11, 2019)

Very strange...........


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 11, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> hmmm. Is there any chance you were 'shrooming that day?



No chance, but I recall having some unusual dreams involving 'little men.'


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice folk art.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 11, 2019)

There's a pottery market in our town this coming weekend where some of the stands have this sort of thing on offer. I think they're great!


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 11, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> There's a pottery market in our town this coming weekend where some of the stands have this sort of thing on offer. I think they're great!


I’ll be interested in seeing what you find at the market.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 11, 2019)

danbob6 said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > There's a pottery market in our town this coming weekend where some of the stands have this sort of thing on offer. I think they're great!
> ...



I'll be taking a camera but some stall holders don't like photos being taken, which is fair enough. However, I'll post a photo of anything interesting that we buy.


----------



## danbob6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Looking forward to what you find/see/capture.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 12, 2019)

I wouldn't have touched them with a ten foot pole.


----------

